# AT&T/DirecTV says I will need a new receiver by April 2019



## Doomster (Nov 6, 2003)

I got two letters from ATT/DTV informing me that I will need to get new receivers to get local channels (FOX/NBC/CBS/etc.) after April 2019.

I looked at the new equipment available in my DTV account, under "Order New Equipment". The Genie 2 looks like it has a lot of features I would like. However, I've read the comments on the Genie 2 and it looks like one that I should avoid.

I like the Tivo GUI and it's really easy for me to use it and record it. 

How does anyone like the "Tivo HD DVR from DirecTV"?

Also, does anyone know if I can buy a Tivo HD DVR instead of leasing one?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I assume you have an older DirecTV TiVo model, such as the D10 or HR10, and your local channels are moving to MPEG4. If so, then the TiVo-UI THR22 will be just fine for you. It has the classic “Series 2” UI, but almost no features from more modern TiVos nor the Genie boxes. You can’t buy it and there is a $5/mo “TiVo fee” tacked on for the THR22.

I have both the THR22 and the HR44 (Genie 1). The Genie is a different UI - and DirecTV is rolling out a new UI that I have not yet seen but gets unfavorable reviews.

If you love the TiVo UI and don’t want to give it up, get the THR22. It will be like you never changed the box (other than it using your home network instead of a phone line.)


----------



## Doomster (Nov 6, 2003)

stevel said:


> I assume you have an older DirecTV TiVo model, such as the D10 or HR10, and your local channels are moving to MPEG4. If so, then the TiVo-UI THR22 will be just fine for you. It has the classic "Series 2" UI, but almost no features from more modern TiVos nor the Genie boxes. You can't buy it and there is a $5/mo "TiVo fee" tacked on for the THR22.


Stevel, so I cannot buy the THR22 at all from the aftermarket and then add it to my account? How much will it cost to lease the THR22 receivers from DirecTV?



> If you love the TiVo UI and don't want to give it up, get the THR22. It will be like you never changed the box (other than it using your home network instead of a phone line.)


I have several Series 2 DirecTivos - either HD-DVR40s or SDDVR40s. All but one were bought by me on EBay. I refurbished them, replaced the power supplies when needed, and replaced the 40GB hard drives with bigger 320GB hard drives. I like these because I pay for them once, then pay the monthly $6 fee per receiver.

Did DirecTV stop allowing aftermarket receivers to be added to your account?


----------



## sxmfan2018 (Aug 31, 2018)

Doomster said:


> Stevel, so I cannot buy the THR22 at all from the aftermarket and then add it to my account? How much will it cost to lease the THR22 receivers from DirecTV?
> 
> I have several Series 2 DirecTivos - either HD-DVR40s or SDDVR40s. All but one were bought by me on EBay. I refurbished them, replaced the power supplies when needed, and replaced the 40GB hard drives with bigger 320GB hard drives. I like these because I pay for them once, then pay the monthly $6 fee per receiver.
> 
> Did DirecTV stop allowing aftermarket receivers to be added to your account?


I have the hopper3 and any other DVR is just dated with its 16 tuners and its 4k capable to as I watched the Dodgers in 4k today!!! It's also smart enough to skip commercials on its own!!! Its voice controlled as well it has a sports bar mode that let's you watch 4 games on one screen.at once as well as it has bluetooth. And you can buy dish hardware and own it outright. You'll never own dtv.hardware no matter how much you pay for it


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Doomster, sorry I didn't see your much earlier reply.

As far as I know, the THR22 is a $199 "lease upgrade fee". You can't buy it outright from anyone.

I don't know the current state about adding "aftermarket" receivers, other than if they don't have a Receiver ID (RID), you can't add them.

sxmfan2018's reply is not helpful if doomster is intent on keeping the TiVo UI. If not, then the DirecTV Genie DVRs are fine and much more capable than the THR22.


----------

